# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this since it arrived Thursday morning









*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels c1950`s*










File Size: 83.9 KB

Here`s a not very good photo of the back, note the strips









*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels Movement, c1950`s*










File Size: 62.16 KB


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fine watch Mac, I could live with that.









I'm wearing this old thing, not British made but made by our old mates in America.

Hamilton Trent (not the current quartz version, nice though it is) with the 22 jewelled manual wind Grade 770 movement circa late 1950's.










Maybe we should wear something British or American after todays events were we can?

It couldn't hurt I guess.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Technos diver for me today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im waiting for Mr Postman to bring me something...Unless the London events have delayed my package.....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Same as every day for the last week since I bought it:










(Must try and get a better pic at the weekend!)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Love that Technos Hakim









I'm on a similar wavelength today









*RLT Auto Diver*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one for me...been wearing it all week.







Seems to be keeping perfect time at the moment









*Wittnauer Electro-Chron, 1960, all s/steel case, 36mm, Cal. Landeron 4750*










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Wearing my 150m Citizen 1974 Vintage Diver... ;-) Which I acquired this week it makes a total of 3x in the house now!!!! Awaiting delivery of a G-Shock G601 in the next few days














I just couldn't resist it!!!!! Blown the watch 'budget' until something else gets offered!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

hakim said:


> Technos diver for me today


Very nice Hakim, great contrast with the orange hands. Technos made some

real funky watches.

Marine Master for me today..........










Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My latest arrival for me today.... Laco B-uhr ETA 2824-2 42mm. I love its simplistic charm and its easy to read scales etc and its amazing at night when almost all of the dial comes alight! The date is a modern addition to the odl design and not required IMHO.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool Laco Jon









I agree about the date, I`d have one if it was undated


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This lump of a Seiko for me today - it's a quality watch. The 15mm lug width may put a lot of people off but it shouldn't be dismissed just because of that - the bracelet is excellent & it's a very comfortable watch to wear


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool Laco Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and if we're being picky the crown is too small.... but after all that critism I really like it. Got it on a brown RLT flieger and its nice n confortable for a big watch.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This turned up 10 mins ago, just in time to be my Friday watch. It's taken me 43 years years to own a chrono now it's 2 in a week


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Competition Casio kindly sent by Roy and received today


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Working in the loft (or rather I'm supposed to be







) so my beater today.

As you can see already picked up a nick on the bezel and you can't see the scratch on the crystal.

Anyone notice anything different about it?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> LuvWatch Posted Today, 10:35 AM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Jul 8 2005, 07:12 AM)
> 
> ...


Thanks Derek!

That Marine Master is just so cool







Still saving for mine. Should be online after a few months


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

btw Derek what are those playing cards????????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Anyone notice anything different about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black HDN?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No, that was there on purchase.


----------



## newunruhe (Jun 24, 2005)

Just got this 007, the bracelet is certaintly not worth anything, but the watch is just amazing value for the money, imho. And a fast one too, picks up about 20 sec a day


















My best wishes and sympathy to all you englishmen in these days of sorrow.

Tony


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> Anyone notice anything different about it?


You've changed the seconds hand?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I was going to say that

























I`m off to work


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I only noticed 'cos it's different from the one I'm wearing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I only noticed 'cos it's different from the one I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven`t got one (yet)









So had to do it the hard way


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Received today on a trade - I love the classic simplicity and legibility of the Sinn 656 -


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep 'fraid so or rather Roy did, miracle worker he may be but even he couldn't defeat the laws of physics!









Roy had to "make" the hands designed for the auto fit the qtz and unfortunatly the seconds hand didn't want to play ball so it had to be changed

Still I now have the only 11 with a qtz movement and the only 11 with a plain seconds hand. the only question now is do I paint the hand orange?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This for now.

My No2 all-time favourite


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Seeing Jons Laco, I fancied a change


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been wearing my Seamaster GMT all week but have to do some work on the roof today so have borrowed one of my wife's watches! Hopefully she won't notice if there's an odd scratch or two!!










Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

waitingame said:


> I've been wearing my Seamaster GMT all week but have to do some work on the roof today so have borrowed one of my wife's watches! Hopefully she won't notice if there's an odd scratch or two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not on a Swiss rubber is it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger - you really ought to get a a Fortis chronograph to keep that Fortis company...
















Er pls all... no 'strapping on the wife's Renis' comments.... pls...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger - you really ought to get a a Fortis chronograph to keep that Fortis company...


Jon,

I hasd one up to a few weeks ago....sold/traded it to a fellow Forumer...it was nice though....although, I tend to the feeling that all these 7750 chronos are " much-of-a-muchness)

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Roger - you really ought to get a a Fortis chronograph to keep that Fortis company...Â
> 
> 
> Jon,
> ...


Roger I was only joshing cos Ive one in the sales section...







I love the watch but its got to go to make way for another more expensive watch...

Its such a shame everyone who makes a b-uhr replica seems to think we all want the date on it... sigh... Oh well next I'll be extolling the virtues of handwinding... what has this forum done to me!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jon,

Good luck with the sale...it IS a nice item



> Oh well next I'll be extolling the virtues of handwinding... what has this forum done to me!Â


I will support you there Jon, I would REALLY like a H/W 12 hour Chronograph.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> It's not on a Swiss rubber is it!


Griff,

thats preferable to a pre-used one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> Jon,
> 
> Good luck with the sale...it IS a nice item


Cheers Roger!



Roger said:


> > Oh well next I'll be extolling the virtues of handwinding... what has this forum done to me!Â
> 
> 
> I will support you there Jon, I would REALLY like a H/W 12 hour Chronograph.
> ...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Back from repair and has not been off my wrist since.........does that count as a Friday watch if I also wore it on Thursday?




























Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That looks great Roy. I like the fact that bezel has 1-12 as well as normal minute markings.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some nice watches on display today









Was wearing my Airman 2000 when I woke up this morning .... well got up this morning .... I am not sure I went to sleep









40 hours travelling and had 9 hours sleep in the last 96 hours









trying to chill out now I am back ... so put on the blue Military MkII

and I cleaned off the green sh**


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

MarkF said:


> This turned up 10 mins ago, just in time to be my Friday watch. It's taken me 43 years years to own a chrono now it's 2 in a week


I had one of those Mark, Val 7734, if I remember - didn't like to wear it as it was so new old stock eventually sold it to a nice man from Japan.












pg tips said:


> btw Derek what are those playing cards????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi PG - They are Seiko promotional cards I bought off eBay last year as well as a Seiko lighter, all good fun.

Derek


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

Griff said:


> waitingame said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wearing my Seamaster GMT all week but have to do some work on the roof today so have borrowed one of my wife's watches! Hopefully she won't notice if there's an odd scratch or two!!
> ...


I'm off to lick that strap!! Maybe it's mint flavoured.









Good job there are five letters - on a keyboard - between the R and the P. Maybe those nice people at Tissot were taking the P? But, whatever it's on the wife's wrist more often than her Cartier Santos or Locman so it can't be all bad.

Martin


----------

